# Virtual Synths / Soundsets Holiday Sales



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2017)

Please post any Holiday Sales on virtual synths, soundsets, etc. here.


U-he
Is not doing a traditional sale this year (last year was there first). But if you fill out there current customer survey by November 30th you will get a 15% off coupon. (Expires December 31st 2017)
http://survey.sogosurvey.com/survey.aspx?k=RQsRVSUVsYsPsPsP&lang=0&data=

Native Instruments
Is currently running a 50% Thanksgiving Sale. Reaktor 6, Form, Monark, Rounds, i.e. Ends November 30th 
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/


----------



## Origin8tor (Nov 17, 2017)

SynthMasterOne 50% http://www.synthmaster.com/synthmasterone.aspx


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 17, 2017)

Waldorf 50% all plugins until Sat Nov 18th
https://waldorfmusic.com/en/


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 18, 2017)

Mike just put up a "DEALS, DEALS, DEALS!" forum a few minutes ago, and I put up the Waldorf sale, because I figured, a deal's a deal, and it ends tomorrow. Now I see it's here. 

My feeling is that that new forum is all about telling people how to save money and it doesn't matter on what, as for example, AudioPlugin Deals and VSTBuzz stuff will always turn up there, no matter what they're selling, whether it's virtual instruments, orchestral libraries, drum machines, or synths, etc. Companies who sell synths and kontakt libraries have store-wide sales. 

I think it would be most helpful to the users of this forum if all deals are on that forum. But a strand like this is useful too as it's synth only. There are going to be a LOT of things on that forum next week. 

What do you think?


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 18, 2017)

Dont think this thread was doing any harm tbh. Do you work for a developer btw ?



TigerTheFrog said:


> Mike just put up a "DEALS, DEALS, DEALS!" forum a few minutes ago, and I put up the Waldorf sale, because I figured, a deal's a deal, and it ends tomorrow. Now I see it's here.
> 
> My feeling is that that new forum is all about telling people how to save money and it doesn't matter on what, as for example, AudioPlugin Deals and VSTBuzz stuff will always turn up there, no matter what they're selling, whether it's virtual instruments, orchestral libraries, drum machines, or synths, etc. Companies who sell synths and kontakt libraries have store-wide sales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 19, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Dont think this thread was doing any harm tbh. Do you work for a developer btw ?


No I don’t work for any developer. 

But I am a regular visitor to the Cakewalk "Deals" forum, where I have found out about many good deals which have never turned up on VI:Control. 
http://forum.cakewalk.com/Deals-f85.aspx

I thought it could be useful to have something like that here, particularly with Black Friday and Christmas approaching so soon, so I suggested it to Mike. 

Unfortunately Mike has alerted me that the first deals to go up promote companies that don't advertise here.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 19, 2017)

Things must be slow.



TigerTheFrog said:


> No I don’t work for any developer. I am a film publicist.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 19, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Please post any Holiday Sales on virtual synths, soundsets, etc. here.
> 
> 
> U-he
> ...


Hmm did survey - no email from U-he :(


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 19, 2017)

I think the emails get sent out in groups. It's the weekend and it looks like Urs is manning the RePro-5 beta hotline on KVR so I bet you see it early this week or check with them: [email protected]



mc_deli said:


> Hmm did survey - no email from U-he :(


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 21, 2017)

Couple of my favorite Sound developers having sales...

*Hollo Happy Thanksgiving!*
*Get 30% off All Soudsets, 40% for E-Motion Padsheaven until Tuesday 28th Midnight.*

No codes needed just click on the links and the reduced price will be there at checkout.

Divine for Diva $24,5 ($35)
Delight for Omnisphere $24,5 ($35)
Transmitting Spheres for Hive $19,6 ($28)
Silenth Goldmine for Sylenth $17,5 ($25)
Massive Heaven for Massive $19,6 ($28)
Warmed for Serum $19,6 ($28)
E-Motion Padsheaven for Spire $15 (40% off)
Padsheaven for Zebra $17,5 ($25)
Padsheaven 2 for Zebra $17,5 ($25)
Padsheaven 3 for Zebra $19,6 ($28)
Padsheaven Trilogy 1+2+3 $54,6 ($78)

Again, thanks for all your kind feedback, forum comments and support!
All the best, Joseph

----------------------------

Origins of Audio, 35% off Ends Dec. 5th Highly recommend Zebra and Serum sound sets.
https://originsofaudio.com/


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I think the emails get sent out in groups. It's the weekend and it looks like Urs is manning the RePro-5 beta hotline on KVR so I bet you see it early this week or check with them: [email protected]


My code arrived just now


----------



## Joe Maron (Nov 21, 2017)

SugarBytes are having their cyber week special. Plenty of synths and efffects!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 21, 2017)

My http://www.triplespiralaudio.com/products/ (soundsets) are also on sale until the 27th


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

Arturia 50% Black Friday Sale, ends 11-28
https://www.arturia.com/


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 23, 2017)

Loom Air 3, $1 today through Monday (I think?) at Plugin Boutique.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/£1-for-1200-synth-patches.66689/#post-4154205


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Tal 50% off
https://tal-software.com/home


----------



## Joe Maron (Nov 24, 2017)

Not really sure if this is the right place to post, but Melda Production is having a 50% off sale for Black Friday.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 24, 2017)

Would luv to see Serum on big BF deal, or maybe Zebra2+Dark Zebra Bundle deal !!!!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Joe, your welcome to post here and in Deals, Deals, Deals section. Tx

U-he's only deal is there Customer survey (link above) which you get a 15% coupon back after you submit it.

Dont remember if Steve (Serum) has a holiday sale or not, you can always check with him. There is always the Splice Rent To Own Plan.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 24, 2017)

New Sonic Arts (Granite) 40% off Ends 11-30
http://www.newsonicarts.com/html/products.php?src=news


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2017)

Softube Modular on sale for $69
https://www.softube.com/index.php?id=modular


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 7, 2017)

VSTBuzz _ DIVERSION, by Dmitry Sches seems more cool, the more I work with Demo version. 
Attractive at 54 Euro/ 63 usd .... 

Would appreciate some other strong synth User impressions !


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2017)

The Unfinished Soundsets Christmas Sale
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/news/2017-christmas-sale/


----------



## MisteR (Dec 12, 2017)

G-Force M-Tron Pro half off this week. Thinking about completing my G-Force collection.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2017)

Native Instruments $25 Holiday Voucher Expires Jan 1, 2018
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/happy-holidays-2017/


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2017)

Twisted Tools 33% off, Ends Dec 31st
http://twistedtools.com/


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Goldbaby 30% off Ends Dec 31st.
http://goldbaby.bmetrack.com/c/v?e=...=1fbxL2938eOvUZ1yk45sZ3jw76fDMNhbfMGPOVnZMlE=


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 22, 2017)

A couple great sound designers I admire having sales ...

Origins Of Audio, Great Zebra patch sets, Ends Jan 7
https://originsofaudio.com/

Joseph Hollo 
http://sound.artenuovo.com/index.html

*50%*
*Discount Codes:*
*PH150 for Padsheaven 1 for Zebra*
*EMO20 for E-Motion Padsheaven for Spire*

*40%*
*PH240 for Padsheaven 2 for Zebra*
*PH340 for Padsheaven 3 for Zebra*
*TRI40 for Padsheaven Trilogy for Zebra (insane!)*
*MH40 for Massive Heaven for Massive*
*SG40 for Silenth Goldmine for Sylenth*
*WS40 for Warmed for Serum*

*30%*
*TS30 for Transmitting Spheres for Hive*
*Delight30 for Omnisphere Delight*
*Divine30 for Divine Diva*

*13%*
*XP13 for Xpressive for Repro*


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

Madrona Labs (Aalto, Kaivo) 30% off Ends January 5th.
https://www.kvraudio.com/news/madro...l-plugins-30-off-through-january-5-2018-39761


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Air Vacuum Pro Synth $1 at Plugin Boutique
https://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/1558-Vacuum-Pro-


----------

